# Sierra With Overlay Knots



## ribanett (Jan 24, 2009)

I made this Sierra using a six segment knot overlayed with a three segment knot.

The white plastic is from a Garage Sale sign I got a Wally World for $3. The sign was 18 X 14, I can make a lot of pens from that sign.

Later


----------



## VisExp (Jan 24, 2009)

Larry, I think you're starting to figure these knots out :wink:  I like how you sandwich the white plastic between two layers of aluminum.  It adds a nice dimension to the design.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a mighty fine looking pen!!


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 24, 2009)

That's some nice segmenting right there!!  Excellent work Larry:wink:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 24, 2009)

That's some awesome segmenting, great work and a beautiful pen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome craftsmanship.......Beautiful pen.


----------



## areaman (Jan 24, 2009)

very sophisticated looking


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 24, 2009)

That's crazy.  I'd ask how you did it, but I wouldn't understand the answer.  Looks really cool.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 24, 2009)

Now thats a good looking pen.  Nice job.


----------



## ribanett (Jan 24, 2009)

*How about if I do a tutorial*

Thanks for all the comments.



jkeithrussell said:


> That's crazy.  I'd ask how you did it, but I wouldn't understand the answer.  Looks really cool.



Its really not that hard to do, just have to take it slow and pay attention to detail. I do the cuts using a miter saw and hand fit each segment.

I am thinking of making a tutoral of how I do it. As this will be my first try at a tutorial, is there anybody out there willing to read my first draft (maybe more drafts) and tell me how to improve it. I have a bad habit of not seeing the forest because of the tree.

Again thanks for the comments.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Larry,   Great Pen.  Bring on the Turorial.  I would love to learn how to do something like that.  Thanks.


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 24, 2009)

Great looking pen! A tutorial would be great for those of us who are segment challenged! 

Check-out the "Writing a Tutorial" in the Library section for help on putting one together.

The link to the document is: http://content.penturners.org/articles/2007/writingatutorial.pdf


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 24, 2009)

Larry, I'm going to be honest with you and take an apposing view to most of the above comments so do don't shoot the messanger!

While I applaud you for the technical aspect of the knots, the blanks you are using are just way too busy and the knots are getting lost in all the motion and waves of the blank.

I think the knots look smashing with contrasting colors, not multi colored, wild wavy patterns.

Try a plain ole bloodwood or solid black blank with some brass or aluminum accents and see if you agree.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice pen. I'm knot bored of knots, yet.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd love to see the tutorial.  I've tried to make some simple segmented pens, but I haven't had success yet.  Mostly because I have not been able to put together a functional sled with limited tolerance for my miter saw.


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice pen man.Great work on the knots.


----------



## ribanett (Jan 25, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Larry, I'm going to be honest with you and take an apposing view to most of the above comments so do don't shoot the messanger!
> 
> While I applaud you for the technical aspect of the knots, the blanks you are using are just way too busy and the knots are getting lost in all the motion and waves of the blank.
> 
> ...



I agree with you that the blanks are VERY busy and make the effect very confusing. This pen and the two in my last thread were a commission for the members of a heavy metal band (real space cadets). I like a single color or maybe just a hint of a second color.


----------



## ribanett (Jan 25, 2009)

W3DRM said:


> Great looking pen! A tutorial would be great for those of us who are segment challenged!
> 
> Check-out the "Writing a Tutorial" in the Library section for help on putting one together.



Don
Thanks for the link


----------



## Ronald M Cordes (Jan 27, 2009)

I would be very obliged to read your first draft and hopefully offer improvements, if needed.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a beauty!  You going to solve nuclear fusion next?


----------



## ribanett (Jan 27, 2009)

Ronald M Cordes said:


> I would be very obliged to read your first draft and hopefully offer improvements, if needed.



Thanks Ron,


----------



## ribanett (Jan 27, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> That's a beauty!  You going to solve nuclear fusion next?



Nuclear fusion?

That would be a walk in the park compared to trying to get all the points of an eight segment knot to line up


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 27, 2009)

ribanett said:


> I am thinking of making a tutoral of how I do it. As this will be my first try at a tutorial, is there anybody out there willing to read my first draft (maybe more drafts) and tell me how to improve it. I have a bad habit of not seeing the forest because of the tree.



Sure, I can help .. but not if you're going to write it on a tree. I can't
afford the postage.


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW...spectacular looking pen....great job with the segmenting of it and how it looks layered...great job.


----------



## Tree Frog (Jan 28, 2009)

Spectacular looking knot Larry.  How many hours did it take to create?  And a tutorial to come as well,   fantastic.  

greg


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 28, 2009)

Your pen looks great!


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 28, 2009)

Real nice looking pen... I like the design


----------



## steve and pam (May 20, 2009)

*excellent Larry*



ribanett said:


> I made this Sierra using a six segment knot overlayed with a three segment knot.
> 
> The white plastic is from a Garage Sale sign I got a Wally World for $3. The sign was 18 X 14, I can make a lot of pens from that sign.
> 
> Later



nice Larry.....I would be one to love to see a turorial on your tecknique

tks for sharing .....Steve


----------



## wolftat (May 20, 2009)

steve and pam said:


> nice Larry.....I would be one to love to see a turorial on your tecknique
> 
> tks for sharing .....Steve


 
I am pretty sure there is one in the library.
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/6-Segment-Knot-Pen.pdf


----------



## JohnU (May 21, 2009)

Larry, thats one of the nicest looking knot pens i have ever seen.  Nice color and material match.  I bought one of those signs a year ago and wondered if it would work.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (May 21, 2009)

I am open to reading your first draft. Wisdom is always a great thing.


----------

